# crazy alpine color help!



## Dreamchaser (Oct 30, 2008)

I need help discribing this young bucklings color. He was born white with a black dosal stripe, and dark grey legs. But he is changing color! He is getting more brown/tan instead of white, and I don't know where it will stop. So I haven't registered him yet.

What is this goat's color? I'm about to call him chameleon for his color discription!










This is what he looked like, but now he is more tan. It is not rutt that is changing his color. I will have to get a new photo to show you. It is really weird!


----------



## Breezy-Trail (Sep 16, 2011)

Is he in rutt? Most bucks and bucklings while in rutt turn a tan/brown color. It is kinda like a stain and doesn't wash out to easy I find out. During the summer they seem as white as ever.


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Do you have a picture?


----------



## Dreamchaser (Oct 30, 2008)

I took this photo after I started noticing the color changing (a few months back). He is getting the more tan/brown mocha-looking color all over that is on his back in this photo. Under his hair is darker. His sister is a broken chamoise and is changing color too. Her white belly band is turning grey!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

He looks like a cou blanc to me or a chamoisee. But what do I know  Is his sister colored anything like this?


----------



## Dreamchaser (Oct 30, 2008)

Yes, his sister is similar, but not. She is more brown, but if I were to shave her, she would probably be black under the hair. She's really weird-looking too! I am thinking he will be a two-toned chamoise. His mom's paperwork says white with broken dorsal stripes. I think she must have been born white as well, because she looks like him, but with brown now. I have some other photos of the mom when she was younger, and she has definately gotten darker. Chameleon goats, I'm telling ya!


----------



## Dreamchaser (Oct 30, 2008)

Here was the mom a few years ago, and then her now.


----------



## PznIvyFarm (Jul 25, 2010)

I am no help on the color descriptions (had to get help when i registered my own) but your goats momma is VERY pretty.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Mom is a broken Cou Clair and should have been registered as such as she looks like she always had the black rump.
The boy is Chamiose (spelling for male)
A two toned Chamoise has light forequarters and gray or brown rump.
The girl is fine with broken chamoisee as the second color doesn't have to be white just a different color.

This color change is fairly common in Alpines, same as in Appaloosa horses. 
Once you've raised a few from your bloodlines, you'll know what color they will turn out.


----------



## JessaLynn (Aug 30, 2009)

Yep I agree with goathiker.I was gonna say chamiose.We had 2 born this year that was the same as yours


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

your boy is cou clair just like his mom 

I had a doeling born who is cou clair but its taken months for the color pattern to show up. Darker hind quarters and lighter front with a dorsal stripe and facial markings.


----------



## JackMilliken (Jul 29, 2011)

I agree with Stacey it is Cou Clair. I have had the same thing happen with pretty much all of my goat kids, here are some pics for example.


----------



## JackMilliken (Jul 29, 2011)

Daisy in my pictures is Cou Blanc and Cocoa is Cou Clair.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Umm, Cou Clair is black rump...not darker Black


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

I agree with goathiker. Cou clair's have a more distinct color split. Chamoisees have distinctive dorsal stripes and leg markings. Cou clair/blanc is reserved for animals with black hindquarters. otherwise its a chamoisee or one of the other broken/two-toned/pied/sungau options. My best description matches goathiker, though I would have called mom a broken chamoisee, because the colors are distinctive and don't blend to each other like cous do.
Thats just my opinion of course


----------



## Dotty246 (Sep 26, 2011)

We have had several kids this color! They just seem to keep poping up in our lines :scratch: . It is a two-tone chamoise. Here is the definition of the color: "light front quarters with brown or gray hindquarters. This is not a cou blanc or cou clair as these terms are reserved for animals with black hindquarters. "
Happy Holidays!


----------



## JackMilliken (Jul 29, 2011)

Oh, okay.


----------



## Dreamchaser (Oct 30, 2008)

After much research and talking to fellow alpine breeders I am going to go with two-toned chamoise. He is white with black/grey legs and dorsal stripe and looks like his back end will eventually be brown.


----------



## Dreamchaser (Oct 30, 2008)

Here are some other two-toned Chamoisee (i guess has an extra "e"?)

http://www.jamul4h.org/DairyGoatProject.html (all the way at the bottom)

http://deerpathgoats.com/for sale.htm (at the top)

There were other ones, but now I can't find them!


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

Looks about right to me. Either way he is a handsome dude.


----------



## JackMilliken (Jul 29, 2011)

Oh okay, I thought he was going to turn out like my doeling that I posted pics of on the last page. but now with this more recent pic, I would say two-toned Chamoise also.


----------

